# The jig is up. No more guarantees.



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

Guarentees just ended in Baltimore because the price cut "worked" to increase demand. I'm in DC now and they are increasing guarentees for weekdays only. Drivers in small to midsize markets be alert if you have depended on guarentees. It may be over for you.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

wow, thats crazy


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

but wait, what are the march competitions?


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Unless your name is Bart McCoy (aka standard UP.net troll) you know that email is the dumbest bullshit ever spewed by Uber.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Luberon said:


> Unless your name is Bart McCoy (aka standard UP.net troll) you know that email is the dumbest bullshit ever spewed by Uber.


slim, cut it out with the name calling, you doing too much now
you're not even bright enough to recognize that you just TROLLED
when you do stuff like you doing now, spamming threads, its time for you to take a break from the internet
obviously you cant handle it


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

They did something similar in CT. No more 24 hr guarantees. Mon - Fri 7AM to 10 AM and 5PM to 8PM is $15/hr. Friday and Saturday 8Pm to 1AM is $20/hr. One trip per hour, 90% acceptance and you must be on the full hour, not 50 minutes, so don't drink anything that will make you have to pee. There was a link to sign up, I didn't even bother, I'll drive when I think I can make money. If I "chased the guarantee" on a normal weekday that's a whopping $90 in gross fares minus at least 6 SRF's and uber's 20% that's a whole $67.20 before epenses for 6 hrs. Uber generousity is far too great for me to even wrap my head around. They should have just been honest, I know that "honest" word is heresy in uberspeak, and just said the guarantees are ending. Mileage rate is still $1.50 here so if someone can't make those "guarantees" during those hours they are just not trying at all. 

But as the email said we are making more than ever! I'm starting to hate eclamation points, every time I see one in one of their emails or messages I know I have to get the lube out.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

uberguy_in_ct said:


> They did something similar in CT. No more 24 hr guarantees. Mon - Fri 7AM to 10 AM and 5PM to 8PM is $15/hr. Friday and Saturday 8Pm to 1AM is $20/hr. One trip per hour, 90% acceptance and you must be on the full hour, not 50 minutes, so don't drink anything that will make you have to pee. There was a link to sign up, I didn't even bother, I'll drive when I think I can make money. If I "chased the guarantee" on a normal weekday that's a whopping $90 in gross fares minus at least 6 SRF's and uber's 20% that's a whole $67.20 before epenses for 6 hrs. Uber generousity is far too great for me to even wrap my head around. They should have just been honest, I know that "honest" word is heresy in uberspeak, and just said the guarantees are ending. Mileage rate is still $1.50 here so if someone can't make those "guarantees" during those hours they are just not trying at all.
> 
> But as the email said we are making more than ever! I'm starting to hate eclamation points, every time I see one in one of their emails or messages I know I have to get the lube out.


This started this morning, I got the email at 10:13 PM, 8 hrs and 47 minutes before it went into effect.


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

And the rates stay where they are. **** uber.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

uber_sea said:


> And the rates stay where they are. **** uber.


well it says march competition
im still wondering about those


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> well it says march competition
> im still wondering about those


Competition. No replacement for the guarantees.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

ldriva said:


> Competition. No replacement for the guarantees.


oh hell naw, that sucks!!!!


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

Wow! What a great substitute to guarantees. I'm gonna make so much more money now!

uber on guys.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

Same thing in Milwaukee. I love how they post graphs with no real information on it to try to back up their claims. How dumb do you think we are? Well, with so many people still driving long hours with them, I guess pretty dumb.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> slim, cut it out with the name calling, you doing too much now
> you're not even bright enough to recognize that you just TROLLED
> when you do stuff like you doing now, spamming threads, its time for you to take a break from the internet
> obviously you cant handle it


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Grow up


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

I can't believe they are giving points for a 4* rating, all this time I've been led to believe that that's utter failure in the perfect uber world that we inhabit.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> Grow up


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

MKEUber said:


> Same thing in Milwaukee. I love how they post graphs with no real information on it to try to back up their claims. How dumb do you think we are? Well, with so many people still driving long hours with them, I guess pretty dumb.


All i can see from the graphs, is that they took a new year's eve as the start point and dragged the line to jan 5 which is a regular day.
Someone should write the comedy about failed propaganda morons like them


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

got to love Uber though
its a nice tactic, and if it doesnt work, all they have to do is keep moving the ante up until it does work
they only have to pay out a few people compared to the number of people on the streets trying win the competition
its just like the lottery. you probably have 1/100000000th of a chance to win, but millions of people play it anyway....


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Denver got an email that guarantees would continue... "but not for long." Meanwhile, Lyft still hasn't matched Uber's rate cut and Lyft is guaranteeing 50% primetime Fri/Sat from 12a-3am. Lyft seems to be holding up here in Denver. Uber pissed off a lot of customers here.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

^^^ interesting to see how long Lyft will hold tight with their rates


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

They should end their emails with : Uber on, Idiots !
Instead of just : Uber on!


----------



## LyftrBmore (Dec 14, 2014)

I saw this this morning, too. I knew the bubble was going to burst somehow. Sure ridership is up. They are paying dirt cheap rates. Now they want to keep us at these rates without the gurantee, but some lame "competition"?

Beyond weak.


----------



## RobRoanoke (Oct 12, 2014)

uberguy_in_ct said:


> One trip per hour, 90% acceptance and you must be on the full hour, not 50 minutes, so don't drink anything that will make you have to pee.


You log off to go pee? Never would have considered that!


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

RobRoanoke said:


> You log off to go pee? Never would have considered that!


I've been doing Uber since about Dec 1st. I don't think I've been logged on three sraight hours since I started. I always take a little break every 2 hrs or so. Now when it's busy I never log on until I see a surge, if the surge disappears so do I, that's usually on weekends. Plus I'm in my 50's now and holding it has gotten a whole lot harder to do.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

The jig is up, the news is out, they've finally found me. The Ubergade who thought he had it made.....


----------



## sdrivingman3122 (Nov 18, 2014)

ldriva said:


> Guarentees just ended in Baltimore because the price cut "worked" to increase demand. I'm in DC now and they are increasing guarentees for weekdays only. Drivers in small to midsize markets be alert if you have depended on guarentees. It may be over for you.


so it's only a matter of time before it expands to other cities like before. if uber nixes their guarantee, i'm out again.


----------



## sdrivingman3122 (Nov 18, 2014)

uberguy_in_ct said:


> I've been doing Uber since about Dec 1st. I don't think I've been logged on three sraight hours since I started. I always take a little break every 2 hrs or so. Now when it's busy I never log on until I see a surge, if the surge disappears so do I, that's usually on weekends. Plus I'm in my 50's now and holding it has gotten a whole lot harder to do.


so what do you do? just sit in your car and wait?


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

*jUST GOT THIS e-mail>>>
1st Guarantee Ive ever seen in NJ- -
------------------------------------------------

MAKE $35 PER HOUR WITH UBER, GUARANTEED!
Work any of the morning hours below and we guarantee you'll earn $35/hr in gross fares!

 GUARANTEE HOURS: 
Wednesday, February 25th: 6am-9am
Thursday, February 26th: 6am-9am
Friday, February 27th: 6am-9am

GUARANTEE CRITERIA:*

COMPLETE AT LEAST 1 TRIP PER HOUR
You must be online for the full hour(s)
Accept at least 90% of trip requests
Sign-up using the link below

Positioning yourself in the the busiest areas of the city (Hoboken, Jersey City, Bayonne, Secaucus) is the best way to ensure getting 1 trip per hour

*For each hour you're online, we'll guarantee you earn at least $35/hr in gross fares. If you earn less than that in gross fares, we'll make up the difference! *

Please let us know if you have any questions by responding to this email or sending us a message at [email protected]

Sincerely,
Uber NJ

Being as I never did this- -can someone explain the way to go here??- -Do I have to do all 3 days?? Do I need to be on for all 3 hours?? Can I do ..say 7 to 9 ?? - Need some pointers on how to make this work... or if its worth it- - -


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

You can do just one hour. No need to be on all 3. It's tricky to be on the full hour though. 

When you accidentally click go offline you might lose your entire guarantee. But 35 is really good money.


----------



## jackstraww (Jan 20, 2015)

ubersea
gave ya a like- thanks for the help


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

sdrivingman3122 said:


> so what do you do? just sit in your car and wait?


Yea, only on busy Thursday, Friday and Saturday nights. Between 9:30 and 10:30 when all the people are heading out I know it will surge and I would much rather have a $40 fare than a $20 fare, and then the same thing around club closing times. I stay offline until the rider app says surge, wait a couple of minutes because I've gone online too quickly in the past and gotten a non surge request. This only happens on regular basis a few times a week, so I take advantage of it.


----------

